
Show HN: CreepyCodeCollection- a Nonsense Collection of Disgusting Codes - MinhasKamal
https://github.com/MinhasKamal/CreepyCodeCollection
======
greydius
Why do some people call programs "codes"? I hear this a lot from
mathematicians and physicists.

~~~
jhbadger
Because the act of writing a program is known as "coding".

~~~
greydius
I always thought it was "programming".

------
niftich
I'm not convinced that 'creepy' is the right word but this is a fascinating
collection of art; the puzzling, the underhanded, the clever, and the
impressive.

I hope the collection will grow over time!

------
elorm
The right term is obfuscation. And if you'd done your research well, you would
have found tens of them on the perl monks forum....... way more intriguing and
"creepier" than your examples

~~~
jhbadger
And since 1984, well before Perl was a thing, C coders have had their
"International Obfuscated C Code Contest".

